# ibs and pregnancy



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I've had diarrhea predominant ibs for years but have bouts of constipation as well. Normally while im pmsing my ibs symptoms go out of control because of my hormones and im horribly sick about a week before my period. My boyfriend wants kids but i dont even know if i could handle a pregnancy with my ibs. Has anyone here been pregnant and had ibs? If so how did it go? Did ibs get better, worse or stay the same? Id love to have a kid with him one day but i dont know if i could stay healthy enough through pregnancy.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No good way to predict, but more often than not IBS tends to lessen during pregnancy. Doesn't always, but it is very common. I think may be because the hormones do not swing so much.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I was pregnant once a few years ago. I ended up with this weird vomiting disorder thats worse than usual morning sickness, the princess in england was hospitalized for it but cant remember what its called. Between the constant vomiting and diarrhea i ended up miscarrying. I was so horribly dehydrated and hadnt kept anything in my body for a couple of weeks. Im afraid it will just happen again even though ive been told different pregnancies can have different symptoms.


----------



## DJ111 (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm also very hesitant towards the thought of pregnancy. With my menstrual cycle (the few times it does come around), I'm absolutely crippled for at least a week. And by the end of the 5th day I can hardly even stand being around myself I'm so unpleasant. Thank goodness I have a very loving and providing man however, as many people have said, it feels like no one near to me in my life really understands what I'm going through.


----------



## stevensy (Oct 3, 2013)

DJ111 said:


> I'm also very hesitant towards the thought of pregnancy. With my menstrual cycle (the few times it does come around), I'm absolutely crippled for at least a week. And by the end of the 5th day I can hardly even stand being around myself I'm so unpleasant. Thank goodness I have a very loving and providing man however, as many people have said, it feels like no one near to me in my life really understands what I'm going through.


Well, i can understand you with that because not only you suffering from that but also my wife. I have been on her side ever since i knew about it and i do love her and understand her medical condition.


----------

